# Sealing wood of hutch interior



## Sabine (Mar 12, 2009)

I have been given a "rabbit" hutch by a friend and I'm in the process of cleaning it out. I would probably only put guinea pigs in it but I'll hang on to it for a while, in case I need it for baby rabbits.
It was in a terrible state. The inside all rotten and mouldy. I scrubbed it and then David sanded it down and I washed it out again. I am just wondering. What would be a safe way of sealing the wood so that no urine stains soak in. At the moment it's bare plywood. Would a simply water based interior varnish do. Is there any safer product I could use?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 12, 2009)

When my husband made the cages for the fosters he varnished the wood floors. It has worked out very well.


----------



## Sabine (Mar 12, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> When my husband made the cages for the fosters he varnished the wood floors. It has worked out very well.


What type of varnish did he use? Does it matter, I wonder?


----------

